

What To Know When Debating Type Systems - wting
http://cdsmith.wordpress.com/2011/01/09/an-old-article-i-wrote

======
jroesch
Just gave this a quick skim but it seems right on point, and clarifies a bunch
of the fundamental issues at play when comparing type systems.

